# Grout color for grey porcelain 12x12



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would go a shade or two darker gray.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Just about every tile job I do we match the tile. Contrasting grout was popular around here 20 years ago, but not so much anymore. It's your choice, do what you want. When you get done, seal it so it stays clean.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Just about every tile job I do we match the tile. Contrasting grout was popular around here 20 years ago, but not so much anymore. It's your choice, do what you want. When you get done, seal it so it stays clean.
> Mike Hawkins


Ordinarily I would agree but grey is tricky and darkening of the grout seems to show up more so than with other tiles from my observation. I think it safer to just go a shade darker but can be talked out of it with a decent sealer I suppose.


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

I do have a sealer ready to go. Finished about 55/75 square feet of the laundry room last night. Back was killing me, it was 1 am, and I had to work early so I shut it down when the mud ran out. Will finish it off after work tonight and hopefully do the grouting tomorrow night. Tile is a lot more work than I was expecting!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

NickWa said:


> Tile is a lot more work than I was expecting!


Hey, if it was easy, everybody would be doing it.:laughing:
post some pics when you're done so we can see how it turned out. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

